# Spalted red oak desirable?



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

I had a freind come along today that needed some 6x8x30 oak so I had a 36" diameter x 8' log that had been laying there for a couple of years. It was too big for my LT30 so we cut it into 3 pcs and squared them with husky 385xp then put em on the mill. Bottom line is after he got all the clear 6x8's he could I ended up with some decent spalted slabs and chunks. The slab are 6/4x24x30, straight off the mill they looked like good possibilities. Any input?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

There is always a market for spalted anything, if that is what you are asking. Even "junk wood" species can gain value with a good spalt. Not everyone likes spalted wood, you just have to find the ones who do...which should not be that hard. I was selling spalted red oak reel seat blanks (1''x1''x6'') to custom rod makers a few years back on feebay for $1 each ($20+ bft) for example. 10X what unspalted oak sells for here, it's all about finding a niche.



.


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

*pics of spalted red oak slabs*

:huh:


----------



## Fly Fisher (Jun 22, 2010)

nah. you can just send that stuff to me and i'll get rid of it for you. LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

LOL you probably would'nt want to pay the postage.:no:


----------



## designer-fixit (Aug 31, 2010)

yes good possibilities ,you can sell.i l know people that would buy


----------



## mrbentontoyou (Aug 3, 2010)

late to this party but here's pics of spalted oak all dressed up pretty-

the bases of these tables are old old salvaged oak timbers with some spalting. the tops are hemlock beams with original hand chopped mortises. 
(off topic a skosh but interesting: the rings in the end grain of that hemlock are too fine to count with the naked eye.) 



in my opinion it is pretty awesome looking wood.
so yeah jmc, hang on to it!


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

cool table mr benton and yes designer any wood i've got is for sale.


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

JMC...
Figure out shipping cost to 77504 and add your asking price...
Slow/cheap is my shipping of choice, no need to fly that stuff down!
If it's something we can agree upon, I'd take a coupla those slabs off yer hands.:yes:

It's always cheaper to ship dry wood...
Guess shipping water is expensive.:laughing:

p


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

More pics


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

Beauty!
Disregard some of my PM, the part about pretty pics.:huh:
Lemme know.:thumbsup:
p



> There is always a market for spalted anything, if that is what you are asking. Even "junk wood" species can gain value with a good spalt.


Indeed...
I have seen spalted Tallow/Chinaberry for sale here!


----------

